# Rare aircraft vids.



## CharlesBronson (Feb 22, 2010)

Some less know aeroplanes.

Fairey long range monoplane.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 22, 2010)

Westland pterodactyl ( I hope that i wrote that correctly 8) )


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 23, 2010)

Handley Page Heyford, ugly bombers biplane of 1930, note the suicide-like ventral Mg emplacement.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKlLPSwevow_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 23, 2010)

Very cool CB!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 24, 2010)

Good find CB.


Wheels


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks. One german, the canard FW 19 "duck", one of the founders of the company, Georg Wulf was killed in accident while testing this aircraft.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 25, 2010)

WOW CB!! Interesting material!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Aaron.

Savoia Marchetti S74, 4 engine transport, neat but without comercial success.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 26, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 7, 2010)

Farman F-1000 High altitude research aircraft 1932.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 7, 2010)

Weird US twin engine monoplane 1934.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 10, 2010)

Hispano aviacion Ha 200, spanish jet trainer prototipe 1956.


----------



## gekho (Mar 11, 2010)

A great video!! If you were able to find one video of the Buchones, would be fantastic!!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 11, 2010)

Hmmm, dificil, I ve seen only in the shape of converted Me-109s.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 12, 2010)

Very cool! I love the Farman.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 17, 2010)

Yea, butt ugly but still interesting.

Fairey Fantome fast biplane fighter 1936.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 18, 2010)

Ambrosini Sagittario II, first italian supersonic, 1956.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 18, 2010)

Pretty plane, but man look at the high rotation rate.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, the Sagittario was basiclly an engine, two small wings, a pilot and a couple of 30mm guns, extremely light and extremely agile plane, in the category of a Folland Gnat. Remained as experimental only.

Short Mayo composite, extraordinary combination between 2 floatplanes, 1938.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 19, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 21, 2010)

One more, the last horten glider HoXVC "pappenheim" 1955


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 25, 2010)

You going to love this one, the canard fighter XP-55 ascender.

British Pathe - THE ULTRA MODERN IN FIGHTER PLANES


----------



## sunny91 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for sharing..


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 2, 2010)

No worries, one more, I have no idea wich is the name of this french proto but is rare for sure, telescopic wings


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 4, 2010)

Some from my Yuotube Channel.

Dornier VJ101 german experimental VTOL prototype 1963.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=58bkrCJvd3c_


Leduc 01, french Ramjet aircraft, the mother plane is a Sud-est S.E 161 "languedoc"


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMsEDnbmHgU_


----------

